# i have a 99 ford ranger.. need help



## lilwndrs21 (May 7, 2012)

Ok. I had already put a new thermostat in it.. i know that it is over heating. But the thermoatat ir reading normal. What do i need to do???


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

First you need to go to HD and buy a Tape, hammer, compressor and some drywall mud. Put that truck on a lift cover it in the mud, make sure you get a nice even coat of mud. Check it with your tape. Use the hammer to break the windows and over inflate those tires with the compressor. That should do it:whistling2:

maybe read this:

http://www.fordrangerforum.com/4-0-sohc-4-0-ohv-tech/13091-im-lost-coolant-problems-overheating.html


----------



## lilwndrs21 (May 7, 2012)

*ford ranger*

Well andy. I am about tempted. Its making me that mad


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Is you're electric fan working? Are you running only water or proper 70/30 antifreeze mix? Have you tried flushing the radiator?


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

The link i provided may be of interest. 

my first truck was a 86 ranger, then a 93 then a 03. I had minor issues with mine, i usually sell them around 170k miles and get a new one though.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

lilwndrs21 said:


> Ok. I had already put a new thermostat in it.. i know that it is over heating. But the thermoatat ir reading normal. What do i need to do???


did you put the new thermostat in correctly? There is a right way and a wrong way. 



lilwndrs21 said:


> But the thermoatat ir reading normal


I assume by this you mean the temp gage is reading normal? Is the cooling system full of coolant? The temp gage will not read correctly if there is no coolant in contact with it. 
What prompted you to change the thermo.? Was the condition something that suddenly happened or is it something that happened gradually over time. A sudden event might point to a head gasket problem, a gradual problem may indicate your radiator needs flushing. 

Get a radiator/cooling system pressure test done. This will confirm if there is a leak somewhere. 

Just currious, if the gage is not indicating an over temp condition how are you determining this?


----------



## lilwndrs21 (May 7, 2012)

The thermostat went out rwo months ago. Yes it has the appropriate coolant in. An how i have determined it had to be the thermostat. Is bc the truck over heated the belt came over the heater hose busted on me. I replaced the belt the hose and a sensor.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> Is you're electric fan working?


Rangers never had electric fans. Some guys will convert, with the donor usually being a Taurus. 

lilwndrs21, I think every Ranger owner should be a member or a Ranger forum. My forum of choice is TRS. http://www.therangerstation.com


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Jay 78 said:


> Rangers never had electric fans. Some guys will convert, with the donor usually being a Taurus.


 
There is a reason I'll never own a Ranger. Two, now.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

lilwndrs21 said:


> The thermostat went out rwo months ago. Yes it has the appropriate coolant in. An how i have determined it had to be the thermostat. Is bc the truck over heated the belt came over the heater hose busted on me. I replaced the belt the hose and a sensor.


Do you mean the belt broke or the heater hose broke, or did the belt cause the hose to break? Is your water pump in good condition? If the belt "came over" into the hose, are your pully's in good working order. We still do not know how you are determining the system is overheating.


----------

